
The Impact GitHub Is Having on Your Software Development Career, Right Now - sitapati
https://medium.com/@sitapati/the-impact-github-is-having-on-your-software-career-right-now-6ce536ec0b50#.vgfk7sq9w
======
tedmiston
Current discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13705055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13705055)

It would be awesome if we could add a filter to HN to strip the Medium tracker
hash so dupe links don't go undetected.

